# Shingles



## Stig-OT-Dump (12 Jun 2009)

I was diagnosed with shingles earlier this week and having searched through some of the threads I was shocked to see how long it has taken some people to recover.
Can anyone bring a ray of sunshine into my life by telling me how quick they have got over it?
Much obliged,
Stig


----------



## ChrisKH (12 Jun 2009)

My Mum suffered with shingles over a number of years.

Sorry, you didn't want to hear that did you? She was spectacularly ill for many years and she never really shook it off due to her poor immune system.

Most healthy people dispense with it quite quickly I would imagine though.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (12 Jun 2009)

It doesn't matter about other people's experience - it's you that's got it!

The biggest danger is trying to overcome what is a serious viral infection too quickly. Listen to your body, not other people's experiences. 

Don't whatever you do, think about cycling too soon or it risks developing into some post viral problems that can drag on for years and years. Rest, get over it and then move on. I know this will impact on your summer, but better that than have it impact on subsequent summers and winters.


----------



## snapper_37 (12 Jun 2009)

Stig - it depends how bad you've got it. Mine only lasted a couple of weeks with no major associated problems.

I think it's worse for the elderly.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (12 Jun 2009)

Snapper - I hope mine's that quick, 'cos then I can still do a half marathon next weekend. Now I at least have something to bolster my positive mental attitude.

I might check with a doctor first though, cos I don't want it coming back or hanging about.


----------



## mookie (12 Jun 2009)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> Snapper - I hope mine's that quick, 'cos then I can still do a half marathon next weekend. Now I at least have something to bolster my positive mental attitude.
> 
> I might check with a doctor first though, cos I don't want it coming back or hanging about.



Where are you doing the half marathon?


----------



## yello (12 Jun 2009)

I had it and didn't even know. I'd gone to the docs for a work's medical and he saw it, gave me something or other for it and it cleared up no probs.

As Tim says, your case shouldn't be compared with others. You do what you feel (and your doc says!) is right.

I understand that you never actually rid yourself of the virus (it's the same one/related to the chicken pox one isn't it??) and it remains dormant within your system and may (but hopefully not) flare up at any time.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (12 Jun 2009)

mookie said:


> Where are you doing the half marathon?



East Kilbride. 
I had been planning on doing the Rouken Glen 10K this week, but at that point I would have struggled to run a bath, never mind 6 miles. I'm also entered for the Corrieyairack at the start of July, so I need to weigh up whether I'll be able to do neither, one or both. I think failing to rest enough after the edinburgh marathon brought it on, so there is probably a lesson to be learnt there somewhere.


----------



## Bigtwin (12 Jun 2009)

Shingles. Sean Connery's record collection.


----------



## mookie (15 Jun 2009)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> East Kilbride.
> I had been planning on doing the Rouken Glen 10K this week, but at that point I would have struggled to run a bath, never mind 6 miles. I'm also entered for the Corrieyairack at the start of July, so I need to weigh up whether I'll be able to do neither, one or both. I think failing to rest enough after the edinburgh marathon brought it on, so there is probably a lesson to be learnt there somewhere.



Thought it might be - I've sponsored a couple of folk doing it - best of luck, I know it's not the easiest as it's a duplicate run of 5k.


----------



## MrRidley (15 Jun 2009)

Had them numerous times in the past and they used to paralyse the left side of my face, then i discovered L-Lysine tablets and they have not returned (touch wood) since, google them for more info, btw holland and barrett have them on offer at the moment but buy the 1000mg ones.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (16 Jun 2009)

Cheers - I'll give them a shot.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (21 Jun 2009)

Well, it was 2 weeks ago today that the shingles started. I've still got scabs but I'm not contagious. 

This morning I rode 5 miles to the race, did my half marathon, and rode 10 miles on the way home. My time wasn't fantastic but was still quicker than 7 minute miles, and I am feeling a bit more tired than I normally do after a race (although that might have something to do with the fact that I'd only run 24 miles this month, compared to normally knocking out around 40 miles / week). I'll make sure I have a good rest over the next few days. Obviously I only had a mild dose, but if anyone else gets them, you're not necessarily going to be struck down for months. Hopefully teh L-Lysine tablets will aid my recovery from today's exertions.


----------



## mookie (22 Jun 2009)

Impressive - well done!


----------

